# City Pool, Durham - Dec 2011



## mrdystopia (Dec 17, 2011)

Following on from my St Peter's School report, we had a few dead end visits to a few places and eventually ended up at the Baths in Durham. Again, I have to thank MrEx for this visit which I had been meaning to do for weeks. It has been well documented (and trashed) but is a new site for me so I had some great long-exposure-photography fun here.

Without going into detail, getting into this place required a little more agility than I am normally capable of but eventually found our way inside.




Reception I think.




Main corridor leading to changing rooms and pools








Deemed safe for children...apparently




Main pool: No diving or bombing!




Living life on the edge!




Might look silly this close up and well lit but imagine seeing this guy from the other end of the pitch black pool as you swing your torch beam round! Scared the living bejezus out of me first time I saw him.




Some one has been having some Blue Peter rocket launcher fun here I think.




MrEx brought some of his many light-toys along to play with. 




My favourite shot of the visit. The size of the space and the big (albeit boarded up) window give the pool an almost church-like feel.




MrEx constructing some complex light-painting shot...and me messing it up by accidentally throwing my torch beam over it. Sorry!
















Delving into the belly of the beast...




The pump house.

That's your lot for now. Hope you enjoyed.

MrD


----------



## robbie1003 (Dec 17, 2011)

great report. sutch a shame these pools close, not many left now. just think of how mant learnd to swim, the fun and games people have had. thanks for shareing.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 18, 2011)

I have to tell you that if you had used your time in St. Peters and missed that pool as a result you'd have been well pissed off. The pool is much better!


----------



## smiler (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks well worth your extra effort, much appreciated Thanks,


----------



## jonney (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks like the place is getting worse which is such a shame as it was a lovely building, we used to swim there when we were kids. Thanks for posting your pics


----------

